# My metallic mahachai.



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

I visited the local betta shop in USA, Minnestoa and have never seen such a stunning wild betta in this form of color. I purchased him as a pair with another metallic female. I'm very excited and hope to breed them asap! :-D

You can view a youtube vid I uploaded of my male mahachai @ http://youtu.be/yhfR4ldO6AI


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very pretty love the spade tail fin on the male ! How long have you been into Bettas and have you ever breed them before ?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I imagine they're phenomenal in person!

Pics can't capture them in full glory.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Very pretty love the spade tail fin on the male ! How long have you been into Bettas and have you ever breed them before ?


Thanks, I can remember since I was 11 when I had my first fighting plakat betta. My relatives were betta breeding hobbyists which influenced much on me. I've bred fighting plakats and halfmoon-plakats, but I have never attempt to breed wilds before. Likely it'll be some time that I take to study these wilds before I try. Many say they breed easily and multiply like dandelions, but I've read that some wilds are sensitive to water change, especially the fries.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> I imagine they're phenomenal in person!
> 
> Pics can't capture them in full glory.


Sorry, my hands aren't that of a pro pohotgrapher. And yes, the real thing looks a million times better. Hopefully the video made up for it. If only I had pure white light then it would've look awesome. :lol:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

oooh, he's stunning!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice looking mahachai. I keep getting tempted to get a pair of them when I see photos like yours. The male is absolutely stunning.

I heard that mahachai prefer a little salt in their water as the environment they are found in can sometimes be brackish. I read on another forum that their habitat in the wild was turned into salt pans. Quite sad really.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a beautiful pair you have there! That male is stunning!


----------

